# General > Gardening >  Advice on quick growing hedging or similar?

## Bettlemania

Hello I am looking to grow something along my garden border wall can anyone recommend anything fast growing 
thanks

----------


## pat

One of the best for Caithness is Escallonia - very wind and salt tolerant, once established grows very well and is evergreen but does lose some of its leaves in winter (have never seen one bare yet)

----------


## gardeninginagale

Agree with pat, Escallonia macrantha is a good bet. You should also consider the hardy Fuchsia (riccartonii), or Lonicera Bagessen's Gold - looks like sunshine on the cloudiest of days.

----------

